# Mexico Travel Map



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

Wish list.

Extensive place name index. Distinguishes roads ranging from expressways (free/toll) to rural roads. Legend includes tracks, trails, distances in km and/or miles, ferry routes, international/domestic airports, airfields, border crossings, gas stations, points of interest, historic sites, museums, archaeological sites, caves, beaches, fishing, spas, hotels, camping sites potteries, ancient/colonial architecture, golf courses, waterfalls, national parks, deserts. Practical, easy to carry, tool for exploring Mexico by driving or by public transport. 

Spanish OK, English preferable.

Suggestions? 

TIA

W.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Most every store with a magazine rack like Mega or OXXO sells the GUIA ROJI for the roads of Mexico.
It is not going to show every gas station in the country but no travel map will have everything you ask for.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Guia roji is the best and most accurae you can get her. It is not always easy to find but it is worth buying, you have from the Mexico roads to each state and each city.
It does tell you which gas station the toll roads have, how much are the tols are etc..


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

GUIA ROJI is OK for main highways but terrible for back country roads .... and it has almost none of your info.

Sounds like you need 3-4 books that look at Mexico from different directions. Lonely Planet covers a lot of ground but not very in depth. Maybe travel books for a certain area


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There is no good map of the back roads meaning to me the dirt roads. You just have to ask around to know which roads can be used and which ones are out. Th locals in what ever area are the ones to ask otherwise you can forget it. I know that I am for ever finding out about new roads and new ways to get to places in northern Chiapas. SOmetimes roads that do not appear on the maps are fine and some that are on the map are horrible..


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

citlali said:


> There is no good map of the back roads meaning to me the dirt roads. You just have to ask around to know which roads can be used and which ones are out. Th locals in what ever area are the ones to ask otherwise you can forget it. I know that I am for ever finding out about new roads and new ways to get to places in northern Chiapas. SOmetimes roads that do not appear on the maps are fine and some that are on the map are horrible..


It's just when they show roads that barely exist with the same line width as a 2 lane paved road. I found that a number of times on back roads of Jalisco


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes I have been caught on those a few times, starts out paved ends with pavement but the
in-beetween is horrible and no place to turn around.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

citlali said:


> Guia roji is the best and most accurate you can get her. It is not always easy to find but it is worth buying, you have from the Mexico roads to each state and each city.
> It does tell you which gas station the toll roads have, how much are the tolls are etc..


This one, citali?

http://www.amazon.com/Guia-Roji-Car...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1436479954&sr=1-1

Do you know if they have a folding map (laminated plastic if possible) instead of a spiral bound?

Thanks.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

sparks said:


> GUIA ROJI is OK for main highways but terrible for back country roads .... and it has almost none of your info.
> 
> Sounds like you need 3-4 books that look at Mexico from different directions. Lonely Planet covers a lot of ground but not very in depth. Maybe travel books for a certain area


I think your right, sparks, an all-in-one map by definition won't be region specific.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We went on an exploration to find a place east of Pitallal. It was only because a friend recommended it and gave specific instructions. Got down to a burro trail and we kept the faith. Then a "concrete" 2-lane road and finally driving across a dam where the river ran over the road! Finally a KM or two later a fantastic restaurant by the river: Playa Grande.

Yes the backroads are sometimes a surprise!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Guia Roji does make state maps that are more detailed than the book of maps, I have the Nayarit and Jalisco state maps.......
OP for more info buy a GPS.........


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Waller52 said:


> This one, citali?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Guia-Roji-Car...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1436479954&sr=1-1
> 
> ...


Guia Roji Carreteras Mexico spiral bound guide in 2012 and before had good maps of many cities. In 2013 and later they only have part of Mexico City and part of Guadalajara etc. and because of that it is much smaller. They try to get you to go to their website to downoad city maps now and still charge almost $300 pesos. I tried to order a 2012 here in Mexico and didn´t get one in the end. Amazon in the US sells them. They are handy and good to travel with almost anywhere in Mexico, within reason.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

chicois8 said:


> Guia Roji does make state maps that are more detailed than the book of maps, I have the Nayarit and Jalisco state maps.......
> OP for more info buy a GPS.........


GPS...on my "To buy" list, my Garmin is soooo out of date but there is an upgrade program I read somewhere.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

AlanMexicali said:


> Guia Roji Carreteras Mexico spiral bound guide in 2012 and before had good maps of many cities. In 2013 and later they only have part of Mexico City and part of Guadalajara etc. and because of that it is much smaller. They try to get you to go to their website to download city maps now and still charge almost $300 pesos. I tried to order a 2012 here in Mexico and didn´t get one in the end. Amazon in the US sells them. They are handy and good to travel with almost anywhere in Mexico, within reason.


So that is why I see pre-2015 versions, thx for the info!


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

If you are traveling specific routes you can purchase road logs from several websites such as "On the Road in Mexico". These road logs are much more specific than maps such as Guia Roja or other Mexican produced maps. Ive found any tourist travel info produced by Mexico agencies is worthless.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Interesting I wonder how we managed travelling all over the place in Mexico for the mlast 15 years without on the road in Mexico.
I find the Guia Roja for what we are doing the bes you can gett. When it comes to dirt roadsor small secundary roads it is always wise to ask locals no matter what .


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

citlali said:


> Interesting I wonder how we managed travelling all over the place in Mexico for the mlast 15 years without on the road in Mexico.
> I find the Guia Roja for what we are doing the bes you can gett. When it comes to dirt roadsor small secundary roads it is always wise to ask locals no matter what .


Also, the individual larger state maps by Guia Roji have more detail than the Gran Atlas does for the more remote roads. 
GPS will probably not even include many secondary roads, as they concentrate on the major highways. We tried a GPS only once in Mexico and soon gave it up in favor of our Gran Atlas by Guia Roji.
Plan your trip with a map, know what towns and features to expect, maybe consult Rutas punto a punto dot com for distances, tolls, etc. and make notes on 3x5 cards for your shirt pocket. Easy.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

mes1952 said:


> If you are traveling specific routes you can purchase road logs from several websites such as "On the Road in Mexico". These road logs are much more specific than maps such as Guia Roja or other Mexican produced maps. .


Good info, thanks.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We just have the books. I know how to cross df now after getting lost a few times there and now we have Arco Norte . Puebla can be a pain but it is manageable and I am pretty familiar with Guadalajara so that is all I need to know about cities. As far as the small roads are concern we just ask the bus or collectivo drivers as they go back and forth and know when there is a problem.

When there is no public transportation we try to stay out of there..or go with locals.


----------

